# New 2 forum



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (Mar 14, 2014)

Whats up!been active on one other forum a few years back but thats about it. Ready to learn and grow. I signed up tonight to start a log/review of sdmz 3.0 rx and Formeron.


----------



## brazey (Mar 15, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## sneedham (Mar 15, 2014)

Welcome bro...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Mar 15, 2014)

Welcome jake. You will love this place.


----------



## Lift-on (Mar 15, 2014)

Joined the best forum around! Welcome


----------



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks guys! Glad to be here!


----------



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (Mar 15, 2014)

Well i'm about 6,2 and have 170lbs
With about 8-10% body fat to work with.


----------



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (Mar 15, 2014)

My up coming cycle will be a lean bulk. 
Minimum cals a day would be 3200
Minimum 1g protein per lb of body weight.
Carbs around 300-400 a day?!? Not sure yet.
Fat intake _ idk yet.


----------



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (Mar 15, 2014)

Think i might post pics in the sdmz log but
 idk next to most of u i feel like a small guy lol.


----------



## machinist9 (Mar 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (Mar 15, 2014)

So a little story about me
started lifting a few year back stating at 145lb 6-8bf% got to 209 in about a year and a half
went sk8Boarding and broke my elbow lol
stoped lifting and then fell i'll for months and lost all of my gains.
So oct 2013 i stared lifing again one year after my elbow was broke.
And now here I am fighting for it all back.

1st pic is at 205 2nd pic is me now 165-170


----------



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (Mar 15, 2014)

Omg dont now what happen re post re edit

So a little story about me
Started lifting a few years back starting at 145lb 6-8bf% got to 209 in about a year an a half
Went sk8Boarding and broke my elbow lol
Stoped lifting and then fell ill for about 6 months and lost all of my gains
So oct 2013 I stared lifting again one year after I broke my elbow
Now here I am fighting for it all back.


1st pic is at 205 2nd pic is me now 165-170


----------



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (Mar 15, 2014)

Omg dont now what happen re post re edit


So a little story about me
Started lifting a few years back starting at 145lb 6-8bf% got to 209 in about a year an a half
Went sk8Boarding and broke my elbow lol
Stoped lifting and then fell ill for about 6 months and lost all of my gains
So oct 2013 I stared lifting again one year after I broke my elbow
Now here I am fighting for it all back.




1st pic is at 205 2nd pic is me now 165-170


----------



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (Mar 15, 2014)

Sorry for the crapy pics and all the reposts I dont really know what Im doing... but I try


----------



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (Mar 15, 2014)

I think I look a little better this time around! What do u guys think?


----------



## arez (Mar 17, 2014)

welcome


----------

